# Incident at the Mish



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Last night, Sunday July 12th, me and a bunch of friends (fellow Poudre guides) had planned to raft into the concert at the Mish. We figured we would raft in, listen to a few songs, hang out on the raft and have a few beers. When we arrived we pulled into the eddy right near the stage. A few of us got off the raft to say hey to some friends. We were not there longer than 2 minutes before we were asked to leave. We knew this was a possibility so we were not surprised. However, security and the owner Robin were exceedingly irate and rude. We paddled to the eddy on river left about 30 yards down. Security shined lights on us and we debated what we wanted to do. We needed to get the boat reorganized and decide where we would paddle or pull out. 

Someone mentioned that they thought there were rocks being thrown. A few small stones hit the raft. I jokingly said "if they are going to throw rocks I will out on my hemet." Thank goodness I did because 60 seconds later a rock about the size of an egg hit me directly on top of my head and left a good ding on my helmet. Another good sized one hit one of the other girls in the raft. At that point we became really nervous and started paddling downstream. Security followed us below guide hole and another verbal altercation ensued. 

Were we trying to see the show for free? Yeah. Is this trespassing? Yeah. We were told he owns the land on river left, but we believed we were off his property line when we pulled over river left. However the response was really extreme and unwarranted. We left when asked and that should have been the end of it. The security there seems to be a lot of meat head d-bags looking for trouble. 

Moral of the story: Fuck the Mish, I know we will never go there again and will not recommend it to anyone else. If you plan on paddling in this season I recommend a full face mask helmet and a paintball gun.


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

But they treated us so hospitably last year after the Gnarrows race...


----------



## jballen1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I thought the kayak community was boycotting mish? I heard there was BS treatment from the owners last year toward some boaters.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yes the Gnarrows race.. the reason I will never go to the mish again..
Sounds like an assult via rocks is reason to press charges against those coke heads.. 
On a lighter note.. Rivers at 2.9 Whens the Gnarrows race.. should be 2.5 soon


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I have no love for the Mish. I've been there a few times in the past and the employees have always seemed "inconvenienced." Even if you were trespassing that doesn't give them the right to chuck rocks at you. Next time, anchor right in the middle of the river, dig out your Marshal full stack and start jamming while the concert is going on. They may own both sides of the river but they don't own the middle!


----------



## Yakinsmaaker (May 27, 2007)

thowing rocks can actually be assault with a deadly weapon. I think if it actually hits you, it's battery.

but was it security? it might have been some of the idiots attending the show. otherwise, I hear a lawsuit in the works.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Fuck the mish. We were there last year after the concert with tons of people and those d-bags pretty much destroyed a mellow after party. The security is totally over the top coked out meat heads at best.
Joe


----------



## Yakinsmaaker (May 27, 2007)

one thing I noticed last time i ws up there: the crowd that ws showing up at the Mish was a pretty skanky looking group. It occured to me then that there might be some fights and violence at that place.

I think there might be a need for aggressive and tough security to keep the peace, although if it was security throwing rocks at boaters, they need to have charges pressed.


----------



## aviyaker (Sep 20, 2007)

I also noticed driving by that they have 2 to 3 miles all blocked off along both sides of the road before and after the Mish, with their security. 

How much of that is public property I would like to know? Because they shouldn't be able to force you not to park there if they don't owe, and it was a lot of mileage....

Have you called the sheriff about the rocks I think that is total BS!


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

I called the sheriff tonight, they said they would look into it. Hopefully they will make a call up there and tell them to calm down.

We also wondered how they blocked off all that road. Isn't Dead Deer Forest Service land?

It was for sure security that threw the rocks... After they chased us down I went up and talked to them and they never denied it and even apologized (sort of).


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

A long time ago, boaters were welcome at the Mish, seems that has changed over the years. 

I believe the canyon would be better off without the Mish and the crowd it attracts. 
I won't camp in the canyon on weekends with concerts.


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

I have advocated removing the Mishawaka eyesore from the canyon for years. Without getting into the owner's long time antics, I'll just say "I don't approve."

Thankfully, I haven't spent a dime at the Mish since 1998. I stopped after seeing behavior by the owner and managers that I found inexcusable. That decision has been reinforced many times in the subsequent years.


----------



## aviyaker (Sep 20, 2007)

they blocked the pull offs on the road with red cones and yellow tape, and most of those pull offs had the security guards watching over it with their fake black shirts and flashlights making sure no one parked there. 
when you talk to the sheriff next, as if that's legal for them to do with road's pull offs, see if they need a permit or something, or if they even have any right to block public land like that?
good luck!


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Is there another bar/tavern in the canyon for boaters to chill?

If I ever go to the mish again I will be hammered already and I will only be in there long enough to puke on the bar and get kicked out by their wannabe security chodes.

here is the thread about last year's Gnarrows after party and the resulting boater's ban on that dump known as the mish...
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/narrows-race-carnage-20987.html


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

Getting hit in the head with a rock by a security guard is a serious issue. You need to write a letter to law enforcement and ask for a formal reply. I know that place is a constant pain in the ass for them as it is.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

I would DEFINITELY follow up on this. Rocks are inexcusable, beers, maybe not.... Seriously, who throws rocks at people?


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*awesome!*



funkins said:


> Is there another bar/tavern in the canyon for boaters to chill?
> 
> If I ever go to the mish again I will be hammered already and I will only be in there long enough to puke on the bar and get kicked out by their wannabe security chodes.
> 
> ...


Well said.. Well said.. I would provide the bottle of Jack to see that happen...
Fun day yesterday.. 
Patrick


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I still think Adrian should have thrown that son of a B-st--d in the drink, after spraying leif's gifted and sealed beer over the bar and some boaters burgers. full bar of gnarrow boaters would have been a good brawl. hard to knock out 15 plus boaters when only a hand full. we could have layin the biggest mish asswhopping of all history. finish them off by making them swim.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

Anywhere else this would be a good way to get yer bar burned down.

Of course it is probably insured for twice its worth and the trash would then retire to Aspen.




jen84 said:


> Last night, Sunday July 12th, me and a bunch of friends (fellow Poudre guides) had planned to raft into the concert at the Mish. We figured we would raft in, listen to a few songs, hang out on the raft and have a few beers. When we arrived we pulled into the eddy right near the stage. A few of us got off the raft to say hey to some friends. We were not there longer than 2 minutes before we were asked to leave. We knew this was a possibility so we were not surprised. However, security and the owner Robin were exceedingly irate and rude. We paddled to the eddy on river left about 30 yards down. Security shined lights on us and we debated what we wanted to do. We needed to get the boat reorganized and decide where we would paddle or pull out.
> 
> Someone mentioned that they thought there were rocks being thrown. A few small stones hit the raft. I jokingly said "if they are going to throw rocks I will out on my hemet." Thank goodness I did because 60 seconds later a rock about the size of an egg hit me directly on top of my head and left a good ding on my helmet. Another good sized one hit one of the other girls in the raft. At that point we became really nervous and started paddling downstream. Security followed us below guide hole and another verbal altercation ensued.
> 
> ...


----------



## jhalseth (Sep 20, 2004)

Jen, Nicely done. I feel we should follow up with a few letters to the Mish and the Forest Service requesting a formal reply as suggested earlier in the post. Even two days later I'm still fired up about egg and tennis ball rocks flying through the dark at a boat with women in it. To clarify, the rocks were thrown when we were far downstream, out of the deck lights, river left. Serious injury could have occured. I think a group of boaters should try it, not touching shore or river bottom and see what the reaction is. Their reaction was completely unwarrented, a polite request would have worked as we were not looking for a fight. But now I'm pissed. I think everybody who reads these posts make the effort to spread the word about the Mish treats boaters and members of the river community. Thanks


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

you might also send a letter to whoever the liquor licensing people are for colorado. With out a license they they are dead in the water.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I had kind of forgotten about how poorly the owner had treated the Gnarrows race crew last year. I'm never going into that place again. Keep spreading the word about those folks at the Mish... they don't deserve a single kayaker dollar.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

They don't deserve a dollar period. maybe some HIV and hepatitis but thats it


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, very disturbing. So the target market is crackheads and dirty hippies. I've met Robin on several occasions and know some people that work down there, I'll let them know they are being officially boycotted by the river community. You would think that a business literally on the bank of a popular river would cater to river folk? WTF?

I agree with Mike, we should put together a group of big pipe swingin' buzzards and pull up on their beach and drag Robin and several security guys in the river and see who comes up first. Throwing rocks was uncalled for and ridiculously dangerous. As a lover of music and outdoor music venues I find this story disgusting. The biker/hippie music scene in the mountains has become more and more disappointing and pompous year after year. I bartended in this scene for a few years and this trend saddens me. These kind of venues used to be much more friendly and flexible.


----------



## bigwoodyfoot (Nov 10, 2007)

Did you ever think of throwing some rocks back? C'mon!!! You call yourselves boaters and rafters? After all they started it. It's called self defense folks. Of course it would probably start a riot, but what the hell. You know, I'm really sick and tired of the pansy, politically correct and stupid mentality to which boaters and rafters have let themselves decline. Where's the tough, seasoned, adventerous spirit which you all claim to have? Oh yeah, most of you left it at the play park!

In the river, you all may be big tough class V boaters and rafters, but in your life you all are only paddling class I through a class V society. Buck up!!!! This country was founded on freedom of everything, especially when it comes to the wilderness. 

Do you think the Grand Canyon, or any of the other rivers and territories would have been discovered and mapped if people like John Wesley Powell would have run away.
It's high time the boater mentality got back to what it came from, i.e.:tough people who did'nt take shit from anyone. Screw the landowner who thinks he owns the river! Screw the bar owner who thinks he can get away with bullshit. 
The only upside is that knowing the Mish, the band probably sucked anyway. 

And what were you afraid of any way? A bunch of psuedo bikers who were all liquored up and couldn't wait to ride their "hogs" home. (After that they were going to ride their bikes home).

C'mon folks, stand up. Or maybe, pick a higher quality place to trespass. I can guarantee the music will at least be better.

I'm Paul Harvey.....Good Day!


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't chime in ever, but if we put a crew together I'll be first to pull in the eddy. That f'n monkey crew throws one rock and thats the end of it. Enough said.... By the way I've been boating only 16 times this year cause of work load. I'll go out of my way to crush this event Cester....


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if the South Platte runs by Dick's Sporting Goods Park in Commerce City?
I was hoping to float into the concert this weekend, lots of good bands but the tickets are rediculously expensive! Anyone wants to jump on board? We can bring our own beer.

I for one will not be giving Mish-a-whatever-you-call-it any of my substantial drinking budget.
....oh that's right I don't run the Poudre or live in Ft Collins

I suggest floating down a few rafts with monkeys and full groovers
-Don't bring rocks to a poop fight-


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

bigwoodyfoot said:


> Did you ever think of throwing some rocks back? C'mon!!! You call yourselves boaters and rafters? After all they started it. It's called self defense folks. Of course it would probably start a riot, but what the hell. You know, I'm really sick and tired of the pansy, politically correct and stupid mentality to which boaters and rafters have let themselves decline. Where's the tough, seasoned, adventerous spirit which you all claim to have? Oh yeah, most of you left it at the play park!
> ...


The cops were at my house the other day to talk to me about how a grown man isn't supposed to go around assaulting strangers on the street just because they disrespected me without knowing that I'm a crazy motherfucker. My wife was pissed. I'm not allowed to fight anymore.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

class 3 felon said:


> I suggest floating down a few rafts with monkeys and full groovers
> -Don't bring rocks to a poop fight-


Or a hidden video camera.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Ture said:


> The cops were at my house the other day to talk to me about how a grown man isn't supposed to go around assaulting strangers on the street just because they disrespected me without knowing that I'm a crazy motherfucker. My wife was pissed. I'm not allowed to fight anymore.


Is that true? Don't think I'd be completely surprised if it was....


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

class 3 felon said:


> Does anyone know if the South Platte runs by Dick's Sporting Goods Park in Commerce City?
> I was hoping to float into the concert this weekend, lots of good bands but the tickets are rediculously expensive! Anyone wants to jump on board? We can bring our own beer.
> 
> I for one will not be giving Mish-a-whatever-you-call-it any of my substantial drinking budget.
> ...


 


I agree, tire irons and nunchucks from this point forward on my rig.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

> *Regulation 47-900. Conduct of Establishment.*
> A. Orderliness, loitering, serving of intoxicated persons.
> Each person licensed under Article 46,47, and 48 of Title 12, and any employee or
> agent of such licensee shall conduct the licensed premises in a decent, orderly and
> ...


Too bad you didn't call the Police and file a complaint. Their report would make a great attachment to to your complaint to the Department of Revenue.

Video is powerful evidence and would be allowed at any hearing. They have no expectation of privacy when filmed from a public place. Video of employees there launching rocks at floaters (the public) would certainly meets the standards of providing; 



> (d) Evidence that the licensed premises have been operated in a manner that
> adversely affects the public health, welfare, or safety of the immediate neighborhood
> in which the establishment is located, which evidence must include a continuing
> pattern of fights, violent activity, or disorderly conduct. For purposes of this paragraph​
> (d), “disorderly conduct” has the meaning as provided for in section 18-9-106, C.R.S.


Send your complaints to;

Colorado Department of Revenue
Liquer and Tobacco Enforcement Division
1881 Pierce St., Ste 108A
Lakewood, CO 80214
Phone: 303-205-2300
Fax: 303-205-2341

Here's the link to the Colorado Department of Revenue Liquer and Tobacco Enforcement Division


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Pursue this with all possible vigor with the local and state authorities. Media would be great too!



caspermike said:


> I still think Adrian should have thrown that son of a B-st--d in the drink, after spraying leif's gifted and sealed beer over the bar and some boaters burgers. full bar of gnarrow boaters would have been a good brawl. hard to knock out 15 plus boaters when only a hand full. we could have layin the biggest mish asswhopping of all history. finish them off by making them swim.





caspermike said:


> They don't deserve a dollar period. maybe some HIV and hepatitis but thats it


Dude... you'd fit right in with the security goons... seriously... I dunno if you got a bad batch of meth or if you just need to cut back a little.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Theo, nice research and approach. Lack of liquor license is the death of a place like this.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

First things first,this wasn't during the fuckin Indigo Girls concert,was it??


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

BarryDingle said:


> First things first,this wasn't during the fuckin Indigo Girls concert,was it??


George Clinton I think...


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Theos right, good tack. Also complaints to liquor board of underage drinking, i'm sure it occurs; and suggestions of a sting might bring the heat on them as well.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

jeffy said:


> George Clinton I think...


Well that might explain the bouncers' insanity. Between the whiskey, meth and P-Funk lunacy, they temporarily lost their little minds. Be careful, they might use that as a legal defense for their dumbass rock throwing. That and their diet of Twinkies and Red Bull.


----------



## tballgame (Jun 15, 2008)

that place is as close as a hippie compound as you get. The service sucks, the guy cooking the food probably has not taken a shower in three months, and if that old hag started throwing rocks at me; it would of been go time.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

SUMMIT if it was your 10 dollar burger you would have been pissed to. you obviously havent dealt with the dumb fuckers first hand. theo's tactic is obviously more thought out but its always good to have a plan B. 

hippies? at least hippies have some decency of respect but not these meth heads. big difference.


----------



## bigwoodyfoot (Nov 10, 2007)

Now that's more like it. Stand up for "YOUR INALIENABLE RIGHTS". Finally I feel the spark of true American Boater and Rafter integrity. Don't compromise, fight back, or else before you know it, you'll have to portage the whole damn stretch. 

To quote my good friend Ed Abbey "Governments need enemy governments!!" 

Never read Ed Abbey? And you call yourself a "River" person? I suggest a novel entitled "The Monkey Wrench Gang". It's a perfect introduction. Go ahead, educate yourself, and then the folks around you. It's time folks. Time for the decent, integral, intelligent among us to take back the country, let alone the planet. 

Money can't build a mountain or a canyon. But it sure as shit can destroy it...in a heartbeat. We've let it go too long. This incident at the Mish is just a microcosm of a truly bigger picture of the state of affairs in our once great country. 

But then again, we've always got the rivers...that is until some rude chick decides she's entitled to Boardwalk, Park Place and your campsite (See related Post).

Thanks folks, for your belief issues, and your willing to research and find out the "Decent, Integral solution.

HAYDUKE LIVES


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Liquor license is a great approach. Pull it and they're dead in the water (or next to it in this case). 

In the spirit of making things rougher on the Mish, how about alerting the USFS to them blocking out a lot of the pullouts downstream and upstream from the inn to keep people from parking alongside the road for concerts? When I was coming back through the canyon a couple of weeks ago from boating, they had probably 2 miles of pullouts either side of the inn blocked off for a Saturday night show. I just checked on the Larimer County Assessor's site, and the Inn owns about 0.6 miles of frontage, so they're possibly blocking USFS-owned pullouts. 

I encourage you to call the USFS folks to voice your concern. Their number is 970-295-6700.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

The Forest Service "law enforcement officer" for the canyon is Lauranna (sorry for the sp) 970-295-6725.


----------



## bigwoodyfoot (Nov 10, 2007)

Dude is abiding..

Ever try to take out on Forest Service land. It's the Spanish inquisiton (no one expects the spanish inquisition. We have 4 ways of ...5 we have 5 ways of)
Any way the point is apparently Mish-Mash trash has more rights than we lowly rivewr trash. Get em off the road. Rules is rules!!!

HAYDUKE LIVES


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like they need a lease from the USFS for the use of those pull outs otherwise it has the appearance of preferential treatment.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Just a thought on the parking issue, if they aren't allowed to block things, then the Mish-goers will just start parking up there again...kinda lose-lose situation. 
I bet they have been ordered to block it all from the Sherriff or FS to keep patrons from parking/driving up there. 
I haven't yet, but will just pull off/ park where I need to as long as I'm not going to the Mish. Hopefully no consequences/ vandalism from staff or others happen when parked. Hidden cameras, maybe? Sons-o-bitches.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

"Last Sunday, me and a bunch of my cheap ass friends planned to raft into the concert at Mish-a-Wicki. We figured we would raft in so we didn't have to pay the cover charge and we could bring our own beer and drink it on the boat. We got there and pulled in the eddy next to the stage, wow what great seats we had. Other people had to pay $30+ to get in and we had better seats for free, awesome! Then a few us us decided we would just walk in and go hang with some friends. It only took 2 minutes for security to come over and tell us to leave. But when we didn't leave right away the owner and security had the audacity to be rude to us for trespassing and carrying liquor onto their premisis, of all the nerve! Has anyone ever heard of a security person being rude? Didn't they know we were Poudre River Guides! Rules don't apply to us. So we decided to show them and we paddled to the other side of the river that is also owned by Mish-a-Wiki. Then as we sat there enjoying the show they shined lights on us and told us to leave. We decided to stay and drink beer. Then a few small rocks hit the boat, then I said "if there gonna throw rocks I'll put on my helmet." So instead of just leaving and ending the situation we decided we have helmets lets sit here and enjoy the show. Then a rock hit me and it dented my helmet. I think the impact of the rock caused my brain to actually have a thought, then I got and idea, maybe we should leave! I can't beleive that security people would get physically violent with us after numerous attempts to tell us to leave. They must not be laid back stoner hippy rafters but methed out, coked up muscle head bikers. I think they were just looking for trouble, we aren't violent, we were just trying to get something for free. What right does an owner of an establishment have to charge us to see a show and buy his beer that helps him pay the thousands of dollars fee to bring that band in. I say we all right the county about this place and try to shut it down. They pay thousands of dollars in property tax each year for the property that they won't let us eddy out on. In addition to many more thousand in sales tax revenue from their business. I'm gonna call the sheriff and tell them that we trespassed and they were mean and rude to us and kicked us out. I talked to security and they wouldn't apoligize to me for having to throw rocks at us because we don't listen. Lets all unite and shut this place down because they are mean, shame on them"

Pay the cover, float into the show, buy a few drinks, have a good time, the big mean looking guys are being paid to look for trouble and get rid of it-capiche.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

class 3 felon said:


> "Last Sunday, me and a bunch of my cheap ass friends planned to raft into the concert at Mish-a-Wicki. We figured we would raft in so we didn't have to pay the cover charge and we could bring our own beer and drink it on the boat. We got there and pulled in the eddy next to the stage, wow what great seats we had. Other people had to pay $30+ to get in and we had better seats for free, awesome! Then a few us us decided we would just walk in and go hang with some friends. It only took 2 minutes for security to come over and tell us to leave. But when we didn't leave right away the owner and security had the audacity to be rude to us for trespassing and carrying liquor onto their premisis, of all the nerve! Has anyone ever heard of a security person being rude? Didn't they know we were Poudre River Guides! Rules don't apply to us. So we decided to show them and we paddled to the other side of the river that is also owned by Mish-a-Wiki. Then as we sat there enjoying the show they shined lights on us and told us to leave. We decided to stay and drink beer. Then a few small rocks hit the boat, then I said "if there gonna throw rocks I'll put on my helmet." So instead of just leaving and ending the situation we decided we have helmets lets sit here and enjoy the show. Then a rock hit me and it dented my helmet. I think the impact of the rock caused my brain to actually have a thought, then I got and idea, maybe we should leave! I can't beleive that security people would get physically violent with us after numerous attempts to tell us to leave. They must not be laid back stoner hippy rafters but methed out, coked up muscle head bikers. I think they were just looking for trouble, we aren't violent, we were just trying to get something for free. What right does an owner of an establishment have to charge us to see a show and buy his beer that helps him pay the thousands of dollars fee to bring that band in. I say we all right the county about this place and try to shut it down. They pay thousands of dollars in property tax each year for the property that they won't let us eddy out on. In addition to many more thousand in sales tax revenue from their business. I'm gonna call the sheriff and tell them that we trespassed and they were mean and rude to us and kicked us out. I talked to security and they wouldn't apoligize to me for having to throw rocks at us because we don't listen. Lets all unite and shut this place down because they are mean, shame on them"


Nice illustration. Although I think the Mish could be more boater friendly (from previous experience) and could actually profit from the river traffic with a different approach. Rock throwing is always wrong, regardless of the size of the rocks. 

However, after additional thought, I have been meaning to ask if you tried to pay or were asked to pay the cover. Additionally, if you intended to buy your drinks there? Or is the paragraph above more representative of the actual story?


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, and maybe, just maybe, you should be the one apoligizing to them!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

class three whats your deal? didn't sound like they were there slinging beer around the middle of the concert. said they were pulling over in an eddy and were planning on drinking some beer(legal). chatting with friends for a moment. no where was there entire plan to catch the show but im sure if the rest of the custies knew about the middle eastern rock throwin comp. than im sure they would all agree with jen. he's as rude as rude comes. he make me look like a school girl. so felon grow a sack and quit being a d bag. 
ohh maybe i should spray beer on you and your buddies, than you guys should be giving me an apology. he could have made it right with the boaters. but he'd rather throw rocks(illegal) didn't sound like the security gaurds were in any self defense position so assualt and battery with a deadly weapon is nothing to joke about. class three if i were you i would give up your gear and go join the HIV fest at the Mish. you give boaters a bad name.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

*Ahh Mikey Good to hear from you*

Yes this guy might be an asshole, yes throwing rocks may be illegal I am not justifying their actions. I am simply pointing out the fact that Jen and her friends instigated the entire situation and continually escalated it by not leaving. In these situations typically both parties are at some fault but neither one sees the others position (see the guy with the gun on the Ark). It may be my boating skills that gives boaters a bad name, but I doubt it's my not jumping on the "put this guy out of business" bandwagon that does. I am also pointing out that technically if he owns both sides of the river and your eddied out drinking on his property that is not legal. As shitty as we all think it is that the water law here in our great Green Plate State. So yes this guy might be a dick and maybe so am I. But accountabilty needs to be taken by more than one party in this incident. 

If you were me, would that make me you? 
Would that mean that I would look like a schoolgirl?
And you would be at the HIV fest at Mish without a boat!


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

Makes me thankful that in Oregon you can only own down to the high water mark on navigable rivers.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

BOth sides were in the wrong, but Just to clarify a few things for you, an eddy and all the water in the entire river is public property. The rocks are private, so as long as no one touches rocks, the shore, or the river bed it is not trespassing. When the rocks were being thrown the raft and its occupants were in the eddy, 30 yards downstream of the mish, and they were not touching land. There is also no justification of force if there is no threat to yourself or your property, and here the threat was clearly over. You just can't throw rocks at people who upset you. Especially rocks the size of a fist. I also don't think taking the time to put on PFD's before continuing downstream was instigating or exacerbating the situation.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

caspermike said:


> so assualt and battery with a deadly weapon is nothing to joke about. class three if i were you i would give up your gear and go join the HIV fest at the Mish. you give boaters a bad name.


Threads degenerate fast at the Buzz, don't they. Sounds like the original poster has some accountability to own up to and boaters might want to stop poaching the Mish if they want relationships with the establishment to get better. That said, the felony satire was definitely over the top (as satire often is). The rock throwing was unwarranted and dangerous and filing complaints seems legit. That said it seems both sides of the dispute should have just forgone the petty crap and gone to the cops in the first place.

Am I the only one that sees some sad irony in the statement above? Joking about being assaulted with a rock isn't funny but calling something "HIV fest" is? Sounds like more than one boater gives the sport a bad name. Been tracking this thread, the Ark campsite debate, and the rafters vs. kayakers thread at the same time. Reminds why I boat in small parties with people I can trust with decision making, who have an iota of integrity, and treat others with a fair share of compassion. Never had an incident with anybody on the river and I am thinking the people I choose to boat with have helped create that reality.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

CEDAR UTAH,you ever visit the mish? enough said.


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Brian, Joe and I all recognize that we were not in the right... Duh we were trying to see a few songs for free! We have done this in the past and it was not a problem. Either way you can't throw rocks at people, 4 year olds know better. The security chased us well below their property and me and those dudes had a chat on the bank and they admitted that they were out of control and I admitted we were trespassing.

The point of the post is to warn others from making the same "mistake" and to reiterate the Gnarrows race crew's sentiment about the Mish sucking.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I just hope that if Robin and his lawyers read this post they realize just who they are messing with - the staff of Rocky Mountain Adventures! Get 'em with your red and white paddles guys!

Fuck the Mish forever.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

caspermike said:


> CEDAR UTAH,you ever visit the mish? enough said.


Only once, long time ago. Lived in Front Range for almost ten years base camping for adventures before jobs took me out to Utah. Many of my friends have lived in that area for multiple decades and know the establishment well (none are HIV+ by the way). Anything else you would like to dismiss? 

Actually reread Jen's message and realized I got sidetracked by the virulent responses. Hope the situation works out best for those who are actively trying to seek a constructive solution; animosity b/w organizations and communities like this situation highlights really can suck and get out of control. 

Caspermike, do you not find your remark rather disgusting, ironic (ie not funny like the one your were trying to dismiss), and completely insulting? I always find it rather amazing how people use the internet to vent such hateful garbage. If you actually live half the way you talk on this forum then I can honestly say I hope you survive your twenties well enough to have a descent reputation and community intact. Lame stunts like these can haunt you longer than you realize. Best of luck mate and hope you avoid any sort of karmic retribution for your flippant remarks.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

like i said the mich sucks worse than your uppity mish bull shit. when you are a paying customer and you ahve beer sprayed over your food you had already paid for and he's not willing to man up. he doesn't deserve respect in any maner. as we all know as of this point in time(not ten years ago) the mish is a bunch of meth heads. obviously. as for anything else i don't please others i please myself. you might want to learn that lesson in life sometime soon. you might also want to relearn the lesson of bros before hoes. you have an assualted boater you are pretty much denying. shit a turd dude. get a grip and grow a sack. mish is meth stay away

id kick my own ass before ever going back to the mish

i apologize for the HIV remark that was overboard. but so was rock throwing. guess ill chille for a little more.


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

I'll tell ya'll something. I came up to run the Pooder in my crick boat last year and dropped into that there Mishawaka and had a great time. I mainlined some good crystal in the portopotty, had me a purdy good fancy resrant hamburger, and watched some rafters float by in their big fancy yeller boats. (The guy with the mustache looks like a movie star!)

I don't see what the big deal is. They threw a few rocks. Trespass 'round my place and I'll throw a car battery, a rock, my old lady, anything I can git ahold of at ya. If I could afford a gun I'd shoot you trespassers dead but I just can't afford one after that burger at the Mish. 

Jen, you sound like a nice lady. You want to git together with me and watch a movie? Maybe we could go git a 7 and 7 and do some meth sometime...


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

*MISH HIPPIE THUGS*

I have found that too much of the fort collins area is not as cool as it would like to think. This behavior at the mish is nothing new, personally i had a simillar experience about 4 years ago. They are on a good piece of property but are assholes. Hopefully the owner will go bellyup and a decent person will buy it. But till then fuck the mish...


jen84 said:


> Last night, Sunday July 12th, me and a bunch of friends (fellow Poudre guides) had planned to raft into the concert at the Mish. We figured we would raft in, listen to a few songs, hang out on the raft and have a few beers. When we arrived we pulled into the eddy right near the stage. A few of us got off the raft to say hey to some friends. We were not there longer than 2 minutes before we were asked to leave. We knew this was a possibility so we were not surprised. However, security and the owner Robin were exceedingly irate and rude. We paddled to the eddy on river left about 30 yards down. Security shined lights on us and we debated what we wanted to do. We needed to get the boat reorganized and decide where we would paddle or pull out.
> 
> Someone mentioned that they thought there were rocks being thrown. A few small stones hit the raft. I jokingly said "if they are going to throw rocks I will out on my hemet." Thank goodness I did because 60 seconds later a rock about the size of an egg hit me directly on top of my head and left a good ding on my helmet. Another good sized one hit one of the other girls in the raft. At that point we became really nervous and started paddling downstream. Security followed us below guide hole and another verbal altercation ensued.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakinsmaaker (May 27, 2007)

at the very least, don't try to trespass and "sneak in" to any more shows, it appears they take that crap seriously. this kind of soils the reputation of boaters as a bunch of people who don't take private property rights seriously.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 2, 2006)

My family just finished a week long vacation kayaking on the Poudre. We camped up high where it was cool and boated down low where it was warm and fun. Each day on our way back up the canyon we stopped at the Mish for beers and dinnner. Amy and I would relax and drink a beer while our 10 year old river running/ rolling daughter would drink a soda and eat while we watched the rafters and kayakers come laughing out of Mishawaka Falls. Very pleasant. We were never treated with anything but respect by any of our servers. 

It hurts me deeply to read this thread. I would say to all kayakers: where is there a more perfectly situated bar along any river in our beautiful state? Only the Boathouse in Salida even comes close. In my opinion, boaters should not boycott the Mish but rather embrace it with love and transform it into the premier boater/river bar that it deserves to be.

To paraphrase the Count and Brad Ludden: The Mish would be a better place if everyone there kayaked.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

as far as i no. there wasn't a problem till the meth head ringer leader royally fucked with the gnarrow racers. we brought business but he couldn't stand looking at the gifted sealed present which was on its way out the door, so he took it(stealing property) than sprayed it around the bar ruining majority of our food than booted us out. fuck the mish. i personally would rather spend my money at poudre park. the hippies that own that are actually worth talking to and that lady knows how to party!


----------



## cirque (Mar 16, 2007)

*Blog the Mish*

Mishawaka: Institution in the Poudre Canyon | FortCollinsNow.com

We can put al this "good" publicity for the Mish on anything that blogs them until we find a better way to screw them over.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

great bunch of white rasties up the poudre canyon this weekend!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I never said that tresspassing was right or not paying for the show was ok. the mish managment does have liability issues when a boat pulls up to a show full of drunk people. the mish also has liability to the people injured on there property and by things thrown from there property. did they ever consider what the worse case reprecusions of the rock throwing incident could be. that very well could of ended in the drowning of a boater. no one said sneaking in was ok but endangering people is definitly not ok... the reason i stopped going there was a mismanagement issue from a few years ago when i was a paying patron.. oh well no love lost here who needs five dollar beers anyway...


Yakinsmaaker said:


> at the very least, don't try to trespass and "sneak in" to any more shows, it appears they take that crap seriously. this kind of soils the reputation of boaters as a bunch of people who don't take private property rights seriously.


----------

